

Desktop Big Bang Shows Time Travel May Be Possible After All - forgotmyuser
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/06/model-big-bang/

======
dinedal
FTA - “That doesn’t mean that real time travel is possible,” he said. “But for
this analog model, it is so.”

Way to get my hopes up with the headline crappy science journalism...

------
kloncks
Misleading headline. Misleading article.

It's like saying: _Hey! Time Travel is possible. All you really need is a
capsule that travels at the speed of light going around an infinitely long
cylinder. See? Possible._

------
bherms
I've always looked at it like this: Time travel is possible and we're doing it
all the time, just at the standard rate. Mathematic models show that if you
travel close to the speed of light that time slows down, effectively making
you travel faster into the future. Once you hit light speed (which is
theoretically impossible), time essentially stops. Past that (also
theoretically impossible), I would imagine time reverses, though I haven't
studied this stuff in years. Granted we'll probably never be able to travel
that fast or backwards in time, but we're all traveling through time, just at
1second/second.

~~~
electromagnetic
Time travel becomes a much greater possibility in the event of multiverse
being true, because then causality doesn't matter.

If every decision 'creates' a new universe, then your birth doesn't depend on
the duplicate grandfather in the time travelled universe. Sure time-duplicate
you won't live, but that won't cause you to cease to exist.

In a linear universe time travel is paradoxical because you're literally
creating a loop in time and any action you take is likely to cause a knot. In
a multiverse you're simply rearranging matter to a prior state with the
exception of you, it's still a continuous line of time. Time hasn't changed,
the matter in the universe has.

I personally believe I'm travelling through time at 1.1second/second and I'm
impatiently waiting for everyone to catch up.

------
swah
Would you go to the past or to the future?

~~~
getsat
As you accelerate, time moves more slowly for you relative to a stationary (or
slower moving) observer. Time speeds up for everything relative to you.

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_dilation>

There's also various experiments with atomic clocks proving this on an
extremely small scale. Basically, as you move through space, you also distort
time.

------
rabbitrage
Aren't we traveling in time with each moment anyway?

